# Favorite locomotive



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't know much about the differences. Do you guys have a favorite ho scale loco you think just looks great and runs really well?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope. Late steam and early diesel is what I run. I like the look of the modern diesel too, love the look of Acela and European / Asia high speed trains, and love the GG1, but don't run them.

Favorites? Like music and food, the interest for me is in the variety.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

For me, I really like these Atlas Alco units. Got these when they first came out somewhere in the 90's I believe. I had been using remotored Athearn units, but after seeing how well the Atlas units ran, I picked up a bunch of them and custom painted for my freelance railroad. They still run as good as the day they were new and also run as good as anything new on the market. I also have a few more than shown here, probably in the hidden staging tracks. 










I also have locomotives from Stewart, Proto 2000 and others, but these are my favorites.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes. Tho I have 7 other Bachmann DCC locomotives,
my personal favorite is a Bachmann Spectrum GP30.
It is nicely detailed, very smooth running, will absolutely
creep at crawl speed at the head of a train and outpull a 2 loco consist of my GP40s.









It's a Great Northern, 'leased' as I pretend, to my Santa Fe
division.

I found it at a train show. Only 25.00. I upgraded it with
a Digitrax decoder. It's loco that in it's original form
is wireless. Not a single wire in the loco. It uses a split
metal frame as the main electrical conductor, the trucks,
motor and lights physically contact it for power.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

My favorite loco is usually my newest one -- because it is new. But I still like the older ones. All of them have a purpose on my layout -- even if I don't have the room to run them all at once.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Our Collection has a pretty even split of Diesel and Steam. I really enjoy the AHM/Rivarossi 2-8-4 Berkshires we have as they are a real work horse pulling Stock Cars to our Meat Packing Plant. Have to keep up on maintaining them and its worth all the work. For diesel its Atlas UP GP38 smooth runner and pulls like a Bull!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Logan Valley Rocks!!*



Chet said:


> For me, I really like these Atlas Alco units. Got these when they first came out somewhere in the 90's I believe. I had been using remotored Athearn units, but after seeing how well the Atlas units ran, I picked up a bunch of them and custom painted for my freelance railroad. They still run as good as the day they were new and also run as good as anything new on the market. I also have a few more than shown here, probably in the hidden staging tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chet that fleet of Alco RS-3's(?) looks amazing and love the Logan Valley Yellow!!:thumbsup:


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

My favorite loco is my Broadway Limited S.P. Daylight GS-4. The next one is my Atlas S.P. SW-1000 switcher with sound.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Just to be clear, cheers loco's in the pix are mostly Atlas Kato units. Atlas had Kato make them for them. 

Having said that, for diesels from a performance perspective, anything that Kato made or Atlas China will be a good bet. Realize, all models suffer from tolerance variations like all other mechanical systems. My tests have indicated that these two makers have less than the others. In some cases considerably less variation. 

Atlas moved its manufacturer base to China in the 90's. They do not own the factories there. Recently, they lost their original source there. It caused a lot of delays and shortages in their product. They have engaged a new manufacturer in China. However the older parts and dies are no longer available to them. The jury is still out on the new manufacturer. Early results are not as good as the older models.

Neither of these make steam engines. I do not have much of a sample yet for steam. I believe the older P2k steam models were very good. MTH and BLI both make a wide verity of steam, with mixed results. Both Bachmann and Walthers make both diesels and steam. Of those two for recent releases I would choose Bachmann.

In reality, your going to have to do maintenance on what ever you buy. So, you should find models that you like and use the above type discussions to make the final choices.

Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

I've recently purchased 2 atlas gold C424 phase 2s with DCC/Sound built in. They run, sound, and look great. My favourite engines for sure. I have a Bowser and a few bachmanns which are nice as well. I had a Kato SD40-2 with DCC/sound and although it looked nice, I found the lights/motor sound/performance was poor. I ended up selling it as I decided to go all ALCO on my layout.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH ALCOS. Or Atlas


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

80% of my roster is Atlas, the rest is Athearn with 1 BLI and 1 Bachmann. All the Atlas except for 1 are equipped with sound. I have no regrets purchasing any of my loco's.


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

Chet said:


> THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH ALCOS. Or Atlas


AMEN! :appl:


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Chet said:


> For me, I really like these Atlas Alco units. Got these when they first came out somewhere in the 90's I believe. I had been using remotored Athearn units, but after seeing how well the Atlas units ran, I picked up a bunch of them and custom painted for my freelance railroad. They still run as good as the day they were new and also run as good as anything new on the market. I also have a few more than shown here, probably in the hidden staging tracks.
> 
> I also have locomotives from Stewart, Proto 2000 and others, but these are my favorites.


Nice locomotives Chet. I bought a yellow box Atlas R-3 at my LHS recently; with the Kato drive. Liked it so much, I went back a few days later and got another. Weren't they manufactured during the late/mid eighties?


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

My favorite locos are the Bowser (Stewart) Baldwin S12s. They pull well, and look good.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I like the B&O S1-a and since I will be using a lot, I favor the AHM version, as the Brass are either not accurate or too expensive for the fleet I will need. Mine will be rebuilt with better motors and extra weight for better pulling power, and more correct sized drivers.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

It's hard to find a favorite. GG1s and the big steamers are great, but the SD40 has always a special spot on my display shelf. To me it's the image of a real locomotive.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

It's impossible to pick out a particular loco. Too many to like! All are interesting, even the so-called 'train set' stuff has something to like.
I will say that overall, I would pick Athearn 'Blue Box' or as they are know more recently - their RTR line. Simple. reliable. Easy to work on. Decent quality. Replacement parts plentiful and easy to find. And affordable.
Shells are relatively basic but can be easily upgraded.


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

The SD40 in Santa Fe colors is my current favorite. But I only have three. It's also the only one that works lol. That helps.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

SD-40-2 Is my favorite.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Rip Track said:


> Nice locomotives Chet. I bought a yellow box Atlas R-3 at my LHS recently; with the Kato drive. Liked it so much, I went back a few days later and got another. Weren't they manufactured during the late/mid eighties?


I believe they were. I got one when they were first introduced and like you, I was so impressed with them, I think I ended up with 10 of them. They perform as good or better than any locomotive on the market today.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

My favorite diesel locomotives are: Switching GE 70 ton, General purpose GP-7, Combination RS-3, Road Diesel would be the Dash 8 Wide Body. Steam: 4-6-0 & 4-6-4.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

My favorites are MTH UP Challenger and the 4-12-2, smooth, runs and sounds great.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

It's all in what you like or want.

For me, it's various NKP and GE Demonstrators for the most part.

A Athearn 2-8-2 Mikado with Bachmann Tender, a Stewart F7 AB set, a few MTH and Athearn SD70ACe's, a MTH and a InterMountain ES44AC, pair of Athearn GP60's, Atlas GP7, Walthers SW9, a Broadway Limited Trackmobile, etc.

Find things you like or have interest in, and have fun!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have several favourites. First, BLI's Paragon (the original) Pennsy T1 Duplex. It pulls very well, runs well on the rails, and sounds like a million bucks worth of model.









Secondly, the UP 4-12-2 brass hybrid by BLI:









And lastly, the incredible PCM (original) N&W Y6b, a heavy hauler than can take everything up my grades but my kitchen sink...filled with plates.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like this thread. Its cool to see pics and read about your favorite locos.
All of them are nice. I have a few of the ones mentioned so that was cool. I have a boat load of locos and very hard to pick a favorite. Sure some are better than others but I like everyone of my locos. I got a kick out of the guy that said he only had 3 and only one
was running so that was his favorite. Ya gotta love it. Mesenteria, nice locos. Great
pics and nice layout. I like what Chet has done with making most his locos from
one road name. I am all over the place. Its one thing I wish I had not done. I have too
many different roads. I came so close to buying a BLI pennsy T-1 last month from
Trainworld. They had a super duper price on them but I don't have another pennsy
loco so I resisted. It wasn't easy. I got my first atlas yellow box with kato drive this
week from a forum member here. I am going to have to name 2 of my locos as favorites.
Last year I got a BLI N&W Y6B #2200 (diecast body and chassis) and 2 months ago
I got a BLI N&W class A #1218. Nice but like someone said they cost as much as my first
car. Keep them rolling guys.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Funny, but I figured I should not get stuck on any one road. I like many different locomotives, and once one of them beckons, I begin to figure out how to get it at a good price. I have locomotives and rolling stock from at least six different roads: NYC, PRR, UP, C&O, N&W, CPR, and ATSF come to mind.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I run the 1950s so of course this is my favorite.  
Athearn Genesis SD70ACe in Western Pacific heritage paint. (2003) Missed by a few years.







It's a great puller for my very heavy CMX cleaning car 2% grades at a quarter throttle. 
Never pulled a train with it yet but it looks sooo gooood running light especially at very low speeds and even better when in a full yard. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
It makes my 40' box cars look so small.

It has great, but too loud, sound and very good detail as well. 

Next would be my MTH PA PB PA lash up in SP daylight livery. Couldn't find a pic of that set up.
It is at least in the right time zone. 

Magic


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Magic said:


> It has great, but too loud, sound and very good detail as well.


Turn the volume down, however your DCC system says to do it.
As for favorite loco's, I can't really define a favorite. I have an older Athearn SD9 that runs very nicely, doesn't have sound though.
I have a Bachmann 4-8-4 UP #806 that I hardwired a Soundtraxx Tsunami into. Runs and sounds awesome!
My two latest acquisitions are BLI's 4-12-2 and and Athearn Genesis 4-8-8-4 Big Boy. I have only had them on the test track so far, but they run (and the 4-12-2 sounds) very nice.
The Big Boy doesn't have a decoder yet. Leaning towards a Soundtraxx Economi. One of the included whistles is the Hancock Step Top 3-Chime, which is what the Big Boy's used. It's also 21 pin, which is what the Big Boy has a socket for.


----------



## psever (Apr 21, 2015)

*Favorite loco*

Some 30 years ago I purchased a MDC 2-8-0, weathered it, added a brass tender and replaced the open face motor with a can motor. It can run at a scale 10 mph and is dc powered. People who have witnessed it run don't believe me it's dc until I show them my power pack.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

Two of my favorites, need some time to weather them:

Key limited Northern Pacific W-5. This guy needs a sound decoder too, have a Tsunami to drop in her. 

http://s578.photobucket.com/user/GNNPNUT/media/NPW-5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=237

This guy is a Sunset Northern Pacific Z-6. Came equipped with a QSI Quantum sound decoder. It's OK, heard better, but it will do for a good long time. 

http://s578.photobucket.com/user/GNNPNUT/media/SunseNPZ-6resized.jpg.html?sort=3&o=144http://

I've done a lot of weathering of locomotives, most of it in O scale three rail over the last 10 years. Been busy building my HO railroad, so haven't spent much time on my HO motive power and equipment of late.

Still have this guy, but I'm going to convert her to cash when I get the time to put it on the 'Bay. Sunset 3rd Rail Northern Pacific Z-6. The freight cars behind her are stock Atlas that I weathered. Modules are owned by Terry Wellman. 

Regards, 
Jerry


http://s578.photobucket.com/user/GNNPNUT/media/Z-6atWellmanville.jpg.html?sort=3&o=180


----------



## Cemeteryman (Nov 24, 2015)

I have one. Not one favorite.... just one engine! So I guess I could call that my favorite. BTW, it's a Bachmann 2-6-0 steam engine that came with my Echo Valley set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I try not to play favorites.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine would have to be my Bachmann FT- a units in warbonnet. I fell in love with the FT as a kid for some reason. I need to find a 4 pole B-unit shell to really have an accurate trainset.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

My favorites change with the seasons. Currently I'm really enjoying my old Stewart Baldwin as-616 with Athearn drive. Others are my blue box SP 1984 Olympics sd40-2 and my newer Stewart Alco C628 painted for C&NW... But, it'll change.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

My favorite locomotive is always my latest buy!


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

No special locomotive favorites, except to say my diesel freight livery spread among the four Class 1 proto roads and a few subsidiaries I model from the 1970's forward into the first decade of the 21st Century, are nearly all EMD SD and GP locos of that era with the exception of F7 and FT ATSF red-and-silver War Bonnet lash-ups...All are Athearn BB powered or dummy units and run DC.

In the future to add steam locomotives, across the same Class 1 roads or in the case of BN, the roads preceding acquisition: a Mikado 2-8-2, Heavy Pacific 4-6-2, Mountain 4-8-2, and Northern 4-8-4 as applicable to everyday freight and/or passenger service of the 1920's to 1950's.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Right now, I would say it is my SD70M with flared radiators.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I have many favorites, most of my fleet is bachmann steam. Of those, I favor my dcc sound 2-6-0's very smooth and quite. Won't pull many cars though. However my absolute favorite steamer, is my spectrum 80 ton three truck shay.despite the gears cracking , they are a treat to watch. Of my diesels, my favorite hands down ,is my dcc sound bli bnsf ac6000 , it's very smooth, quite motor , pulls extremely well, and it can creep very slow. 🚥 🚂 🚃 🚃 🚃 🚃 🚃 🚃 🚃 🚃 🚃


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

International Hobby American 4-4-0 that I have installed a sound decoder in. I was a passenger when the NYC engine ran its last steam service from Fostoria, O to Toledo, O.
I was probably in the 2nd or 3rd grade and I must have fallen asleep so after the train started. But I distinctly recall that before boarding I saw the engine and remember seeing 2 big drive wheels and no trailing trucks, and being disappointed that the engine was not bigger! Back in the 50's.


----------

